# Beginner Book



## JdB (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to archery and I am in the processes of purchasing a Compound Bow, I am interested in Target shooting more than hunting. That said, can anyone suggest a good beginners book for Compound Bow beginners.

I have look on Kalahari.net and found the following:

1)Precision Archery: For Pin-Point Accuracy in: Target Shooting, Field Competition, Bow Hunting 
2)Beginner's Guide to Traditional Archery 

Thanx all


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome,

Looks like option 1 would be what you're looking for!:wink:


----------



## Nyala (Jun 5, 2006)

Look for "Idiot Proof Archery" by Bernie Pellerite.


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi JdB , Do yourself a favour and get hold of Wesley Gates , book a one on one with him . He will get u up and running and give u a unique insit into archery . Good luck good shooting


----------



## JdB (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanx for the advice!!


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Books*



Nyala said:


> Look for "Idiot Proof Archery" by Bernie Pellerite.


I second that! Great book that will help you a lot.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Nyala said:


> Look for "Idiot Proof Archery" by Bernie Pellerite.


+1 and also Core Archery by Larry Wise


----------



## wh1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you all have any recommendations for books on archery hunting specifically for African game. I am looking at hunting Namibia this fall and would like to use my bow.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

wh1 said:


> Do you all have any recommendations for books on archery hunting specifically for African game. I am looking at hunting Namibia this fall and would like to use my bow.


Hello WH1,

I can recommend you The book " The Perfect Shot " from Kevin Robertson.
I have the big book at home and the mini version for Africa by every hunting trip in my pocket. Both books are very informative about shot placement, tracks, and SCI / RW records.
Here the address where you can order this fine book :

Safari Press
P.O. Box 3095, Long Beach, CA 90803
Phone 714-849-9080, Fax 714-894-4949
[email protected]
www.safaripress.com

I hope this will help a bit


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

For reading up on general hunting, I don't think you can beat African Hunter by Mellon (very hard to find and expensive, but shows what the good ol' days were about.) Now Craig Boddington came out with African Hunter 2 and it pretty much covers all the countries in AF and the animals that are available to hunt. Also, grab the magazines African Outfitter and African Archer, both have lots of tips.


----------

